# My HT101 Sucks...



## BlackenedTimber

Great minds of AS, I need your input.

I bought a Stihl HT101, maybe a year ago. I have used it very little, maybe a half dozen times. The saw has always seemed a little underpowered.

I had the saw stored in my box truck for maybe a half a year. I moved the truck from upstate NY to Oklahoma, and I noticed when inspecting the polesaw that there was a small "V"-shaped chip in the gas tank, on the little plastic ring that protrudes from the gas tank where the fuel cap screws in. The fuel cap still locked in the close position, and the chip wasnt allowing any gas to leak.

The saw as still running like crap, and I spent an hour or so playing with the carb to get it tuned properly. I got it run a little more smoothly, but it still pauses when the throttle is engaged, then slowly builds RPMs then finally begins to turn the chain. Naturally, actually cutting under these conditions is less than ideal. The chain is new and sharp, and the chain tension is fine. The oiler is working, though throws less oil wide open than I would expect. The chain drive is clean of any debris. The fuel filter seems fine upon visual inspection. Again, the saw is practically new, and has been used probly less than 1 hour total.

I took the saw to the local Stihl dealer, and he tuned the carb and replaced the fuel cap. He said that replacing the fuel tank was not necessary. 

The saw still runs like crap. Does this saw just plain suck (which would break my heart because I am a die-hard Stihl fan...) or am I missing something...?

It runs and cuts, but not the way that I would expect a $600+ Stihl to perform.

HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## Sunrise Guy

The HT101 is kind of on the touchy side. Yeah, it will do those hesitations on you, but once it revs up, it'll cut reasonably well. I have to say that if mine quit on me, I'd buy a new one the next day, as it does things you can't do with any other piece of equipment, at least from certain positions. I just replaced the bearings on mine, and a few months ago the shaft was replaced. The on/off switch went down a year ago. Again, even with the $$ I've spent on mine, I feel it's worth it. Mine is four years old, FWIW.


----------



## treevet

I have about 15 Stihl saws but have always felt when it comes to pole chainsaws, the Power Pruner (Echo now) is the top of the line. I have 3 of them, couldn't live without them. Stihl's a dog. Why don't they put a MS 200 power head on them, they would sell a million.


----------



## Tree Pig

treevet said:


> I have about 15 Stihl saws but have always felt when it comes to pole chainsaws, the Power Pruner (Echo now) is the top of the line. I have 3 of them, couldn't live without them. Stihl's a dog. Why don't they put a MS 200 power head on them, they would sell a million.



Apparently they weren't selling enough weed whackers so they decided to use those heads instead.


----------



## fishercat

*the HT131 sucks as well.*

what a heavy pig!

find a used HT75 and change the carb to the one from the FS80 and you will have a great pole saw.


----------



## Tree Pig

Ive been trying to talk a buddy out of his HT75 for some time. Had it bought last year for $275 but he changed his mind. Only homeowner used too.


----------



## BlackenedTimber

After lots of thought, I am gonna trade the polesaw to a russian ex-military type for a crate of frag grenades, and just start lobbing them into the canopies of the trees I have been contracted to trim. The results can't look any worse than the locals' "pruning"... and alot more fun.

In all seriousness... is the HT131 any better? I am thinking that after years of buying Stihls and being completely happy other than this polesaw, I can probably work a deal with my Stihl dealer to take the 101 in trade against a new 131. However, if the 131 sucks too, then I guess I have to start thinking about a different shade of orange.

I get the impression that the 101 is gutless because it is a 4-stroke, as compared to the earlier Stihl polesaw models that were 2-stroke. comments?


----------



## dave066

I have a HT75 it is 12 years old and other than a chain and bar and plugs it has never given me any problems and reves great, have you checked to see if your coil or fan have a coat of rust


----------



## pdqdl

I have an HT-131. It is a much better machine than the smaller units. Cuts with power, runs reliably.

It's still heavy, though. I don't mind the weight, it beats the heck out of a pole saw for the same job.


----------



## mr999

I second to the above person that said Echo pole pruner is now prolly the best in the market. Just got the ppt 265 (12feet 1/2 " reach), pruning palms trees & oak trees like mad, make life so much enjoyable. The echo pole pruner is really the money maker, can't live without it. The Stihl 101, 131 always have people trying to sell them both on ebay and craiglist due to problems, or something happening similar to problems in this thread. I like stihl eventhough it breaks on me more than anything else except FS 80r and FS 85 r, they are too much for me now. I know everybody on this site "love" stihl and cold hearted to echo but for me, ECHO is money machine with that power pole saw
Like this site, really enlightening. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Why don't they put a MS 200 power head on them, they would sell a million.



brilliant idea, would be a hello of a saw.
the HT 131 is close in specs, but being a "4 mix" holds it back.

Stihl has a factory / office in VA Beach, VA and they should be a presence on here, to learn what we want/need.


----------



## BlackenedTimber

I have seen the Stihl facility in VA, its right around the corner from my buddy's house, and from Mount Trashmore. I oughta make a trip over there (to drink a ton of beer...) and march into Stihl with my crap HT101. Perhaps then they may get the point...


----------



## skid row

Having ran both the 2 stroke and 4 mix pole saws the ht-101 sounded like it had a rag stuffed in the exhaust. That along with the not so snappy throttle and much lower rpm's took some gettin used to.

I think the trimmer power heads fs75/80/85 will bolt up to a ht-101 clutch housing.

I miss that crisp 2 stroke throttle response and higher rpm's that a 2 stroke makes.

At this time I have a ht-101 and it will cold start everytime with only one pull. And it makes lots of torque at lower rpm's.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## CentaurG2

I have an HT-131 and I have had some problems with it. It had a little issue where if you extended out the pole an internal shaft would disengage and the saw head would not spin. Got it fixed under warrantee, but it took 3 trips to the dealer before he finally got it right. I also had a problem with the ignition module failing and the 4-mixer would not start for love nor money. Again fixed under warrantee but another trip to the dealer. When it runs, it is actually a great tool. It has plenty of power and I have made a lot of money with it. We use it mainly to clear lower limbs to allow access for the bucket. I have not used an ht101 but I have run an fs110 with the chainsaw attachment and it was anemic in comparison to the ht131. I am told the Echo ppt260 is superior but I have never used one.


----------



## Ax-man

fishercat said:


> what a heavy pig!
> 
> find a used HT75 and change the carb to the one from the FS80 and you will have a great pole saw.



Will that work??? I have a 75 with carb problems. The carb on a FS 80 is a Koriwitz ( I don't know how to spell it without looking it up.) I never checked it out to see if it would work as the I didn't think the linkages would interchange. The FS 80/90 both have those oddball carbs. At least the ones I have seen are set-up like that. It is possible that Sthil didn't put those carbs on all the FS 80's. 

To the OP, sounds like your in for a new Zama carb or at the very least a good soak in some solvent. The one I have drove me nuts till I put a new carb on it. Now I have a different problem the darn air filters gets soaked with mix and sometimes won't start. I don't know what is up with that one, till I tear into it again.

I run a 16 inch safety bar that has a real small nose, with 3/8 th's Picco mini chain on mine. I like it much better than the standard set-up. I also did some mods to my 101 to get some more chain speed out of it.


----------



## BlackenedTimber

I appreciate all the input. 

I'm not crazy about tearing apart a practically new saw, but I guess I may have to.

I am also having a hard time accepting that Echo makes a better saw than Stihl, as every echo I have run has pretty much sucked, but I gotta say, my HT101 is pretty much a let down. I guess I need to eat a sugar cube and expand my mind...

I have about a half-dozen trees within walking distance of my house in OK that need to be trimmed, and the polesaw can get em all without me having to climb, so I'm gonna have to get this thing figured out.

I guess the biggest let-down is the lack of support/resolution for Stihl. They must know this saw blows, and are sticking to their guns rather than help a fella out. I am still a major Stihl supporter, but this whole ordeal has left a sour taste in my mouth.

Worst case scenario, it'll make one hell of a lance for the jousting tournament at the next Renaissance Faire.


----------



## fishercat

*do you use Stihl Ultra oil and high octane gas?*



BlackenedTimber said:


> Great minds of AS, I need your input.
> 
> I bought a Stihl HT101, maybe a year ago. I have used it very little, maybe a half dozen times. The saw has always seemed a little underpowered.
> 
> I had the saw stored in my box truck for maybe a half a year. I moved the truck from upstate NY to Oklahoma, and I noticed when inspecting the polesaw that there was a small "V"-shaped chip in the gas tank, on the little plastic ring that protrudes from the gas tank where the fuel cap screws in. The fuel cap still locked in the close position, and the chip wasnt allowing any gas to leak.
> 
> The saw as still running like crap, and I spent an hour or so playing with the carb to get it tuned properly. I got it run a little more smoothly, but it still pauses when the throttle is engaged, then slowly builds RPMs then finally begins to turn the chain. Naturally, actually cutting under these conditions is less than ideal. The chain is new and sharp, and the chain tension is fine. The oiler is working, though throws less oil wide open than I would expect. The chain drive is clean of any debris. The fuel filter seems fine upon visual inspection. Again, the saw is practically new, and has been used probly less than 1 hour total.
> 
> I took the saw to the local Stihl dealer, and he tuned the carb and replaced the fuel cap. He said that replacing the fuel tank was not necessary.
> 
> The saw still runs like crap. Does this saw just plain suck (which would break my heart because I am a die-hard Stihl fan...) or am I missing something...?
> 
> It runs and cuts, but not the way that I would expect a $600+ Stihl to perform.
> 
> HELP ME PLEASE!



my dealer says the 4 mix engines gum up if not using the above gas and oil.

have the valves been adjusted? it's not hard.the dealer should sell you the special feeler gauge or you can make one.

personally,i hate the 4 mix design.we have a 101 and a 131.they both suck.

HT75 was a better machine.ask you dealer if there was a carb update.Stihl products always seem to have multiple carb updates.


----------



## fishercat

*what the hell is wrong with you?*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Ive been trying to talk a buddy out of his HT75 for some time. Had it bought last year for $275 but he changed his mind. Only homeowner used too.



offer him $276.50 !


----------



## BlackenedTimber

I have been using standard stihl mix and regular gas. I was unaware, never told, that these gutless polesaws needed some special treatment in that department.

As for the valves, I have never adjusted them, and my stihl dealer (who is a hell of a sharp dude, and who I respect totally) never mentioned it to me. I guess I oughta go back and bring it up to him.

More and more, I'm losing my patience with this thing. I will probably either ebay it, or lose my temper, construct a trebuchet, and rocket this thing a thousand yards into the woods.

I'm getting tired of looking at it, and the damn thing comingling with my saws that actually work. I'm worried it's gonna convert my good saws to pieces of crap simply by proximity.

Grrrr....


----------



## fishercat

*as for the fuel and oil...............*

that is what my dealer told me.

the valves do need to be adjusted.if the info on the gumming up is true,it may need to be cleaned out.maybe pull the mffler and make sure the exhaust port isn't carboned up.


----------



## outofmytree

4 stroke sucks!

My ht75 is the hardest working member of the all stihl team I run. I just cant see how switching from 2 to 4 stroke will help other than making some nutbag greeny happy. Less emissions but no guts?!?!?!? Bad call.


----------



## skid row

Like the previous post said use only high test gasoline and ultra synthetic mix. 

Buy the feeler gauge part# 4180-893-6400. You can do the valve adjustment yourself in 10 min.


----------

